# Coopers Pet Bottle Caps



## Duffman (13/2/11)

G'day just a quick question can you reuse the plastic lids on these PET bottles ? i starting to think of a move back to glass ?? Help?


----------



## Bribie G (13/2/11)

Yes, sanitise well using something like StarSan and you can use them indefinitely.


----------



## mwd (13/2/11)

Duffman said:


> G'day just a quick question can you reuse the plastic lids on these PET bottles ? i starting to think of a move back to glass ?? Help?



Yes you can use them multiple times no problem. I still have a bag of spare caps 2 years old and never had to use them.


----------



## Feldon (13/2/11)

I do, and for some of my Coopers PET bottle caps I have done for two years now. 

When cleaning I give the inside a good blast under the hot water tap (tolerable temp), and just before reusing them again soak them all in a bowl of no-rinse sanitiser (I press the inner diaphram while submerged to make sure the sanitiser gets underneath - there's a gap between it and the cap body that bugs could possibly lurk in). Never had a prob with infection or losing carbonation gas through the caps (the PET bottles themselves are porous at the molecular level and slowly leak out CO2 gas over a time. I've read that 18mths ought to be the time limit for them, but my bottles are usually emptied long before that).


----------



## InCider (13/2/11)

Don't reuse them for a case swap.... h34r: .... eh Brad?


----------



## felten (13/2/11)

Feldon said:


> I do, and for some of my Coopers PET bottle caps I have done for two years now.
> 
> When cleaning I give the inside a good blast under the hot water tap (tolerable temp), and just before reusing them again soak them all in a bowl of no-rinse sanitiser (I press the inner diaphram while submerged to make sure the sanitiser gets underneath - there's a gap between it and the cap body that bugs could possibly lurk in).


I used to do exactly the above, but after getting some old bottles back from my brother with some nasty stuff under the plastic insert, I've started to take them out and sanitise separately to the lids.


----------



## Feldon (13/2/11)

felten said:


> I used to do exactly the above, but after getting some old bottles back from my brother with some nasty stuff under the plastic insert, I've started to take them out and sanitise separately to the lids.



Thanks, Felten. I'll keep that in mind as a fall back position if the same happens to me. Curious as to why Coopers make them with the flappy inner diaphram. The red caps on Coke PET bottles (and other softdrinks, mineral water etc.) have a diaphram that is sealed into the body of the cap. I sometimes replace a suss Coopers cap with one of these - they fit like a glove and they are good way to distinguish between different brew batches (I'd make a lousy storeman).
Cheers, 
Feldon


----------



## bradsbrew (13/2/11)

InCider said:


> Don't reuse them for a case swap.... h34r: .... eh Brad?



:lol: :lol: I was thinking the same thing whilst reading this thread. ya prick


----------



## mwd (13/2/11)

bradsbrew said:


> :lol: :lol: I was thinking the same thing whilst reading this thread. ya prick




Come on then give us the story you cannot get away with that.


----------



## pete porter (13/2/11)

I take the diaphragm/insert out and chuck it after first use. Seems superfluous.

Also, I take off he plastic ring that breaks off the cap and stays on the bottle after opening, since that seems to allow a better (tighter) seal.

I've been re-using caps for years, and scavenging caps from soft drinks, etc., which seem to work just as well.

One thing I've noticed recently is that some older caps don't seal properly with some newer bottles. Always give 'em a squeeze to check.

PP


----------



## Duffman (14/2/11)

Thanks for all the advice  i think i will carefully take out the diaphragm and sanitise these aswell !! awesome because i have a brew on the cusp of been bottled its sooooooo close but i will wait another day 

I will be interested to see how this brew primes up as the last one was a tad under primed but was a pale ale !! i thinking glass or kegs lookin good moving forward



Cheers


----------



## winkle (10/11/11)

Does anyone know who still stocks these bloody things? Kmart, Wollies + Coles have been wash-outs around here so far :angry:


----------



## argon (10/11/11)

i get mine from BigW


----------



## DU99 (10/11/11)

Big W have you looked there..


----------



## winkle (10/11/11)

Detour via BW on the cards, ta.


----------

